# Old Nec Code (More Old NEC's Uploaded)



## AntiqueSockets (Jan 1, 2008)

For those keeping track, I have uploaded the 1909 NEC to:

http://antiquesockets.com/nec.html

Thank you -- Michael


----------



## captainelectric1 (Feb 22, 2008)

*old electrical codes*

thanks for posting theses old electrical codes. i enjoy looking at things like this and keeping up with new codes too. :thumbup:


----------

